# Seminar Topics (B. Tech)



## AKP (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking for seminar topics for B. Tech Final Year (7th semester) Computer Science And Engineering.


Shortlisted till now.
1. Computer Forensics (I'm doing a certificate course for the same, that's why i thought of this)
2. Cloud Computing
3. Big Data

Can you give me any ideas about trending topics in the field. Topics should not be extremely technical as each level of student has to understand what I say.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 8, 2012)

go for nano technology . really simple make a ppt include some videos so you don't have to speak much .


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 8, 2012)

Out of the three topics u have mentioned..
I'd suggest you opt for Cloud Computing as many companies today are making OS, Databases, Web Disk, ERPs etc on cloud...
in short many things are now available on cloud, even online classes, cloud campus (initiative by NIIT) etc.
A lot of work is being done in this area...and has a lot of future scope too...


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 8, 2012)

i too suggest you go for cloud computing it is a very nice topic to go for specially for a cs /it guy all the best


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2012)

wont it be too obvious that other of his fellow students may also go for the same topic?  i.e., Cloud Computing.

What would be a interesting topic would be the user privacy on the internet. like users give out information to FB , google etc and you can explain how those companies can give targeted ads to them. it will also add to your seminar if you could explain how to be safe and protect ones privacy in this digital world


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 14, 2012)

> wont it be too obvious that other of his fellow students may also go for the same topic? i.e., Cloud Computing.



it is really obvious .  most guys will go for it.


----------



## Jerin (Jul 26, 2012)

Go for something new , these topics you posted here are old ones. There are many new stuff out there.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2012)

Cloud computing is cliché.

Pick up Virtualisation and you could probably cover up 'cloud' in that.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 10, 2012)

agree with ^ ico 

You can cover cloud computing in the topic Virualization


----------

